# Now Stocking Rancilio Epoca Range



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is proud to bring you the Rancilio Epoca Series

A fully-functional professional machine in a small package! The Epoca 1 group range has all the great features of its bigger relation but has a footprint of only 39cm x 56cm. Available in three variants, the automatic (E1), semi-automatic (S1) or semi-automatic tank-filled (ST1), all have the benefit of requiring only a 13amp power supply. The ST1, with its integral 2 litre water tank and softener is a fully portable professional machine.

Over the coming few days and weeks we will be adding the Rancilio Classe 7, Rancilio Classe 9, Rancilio Classe 10 and Egro One range to our portforlio.

As a new product line we have great offers on them

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/rancilio%20coffee%20machine


----------

